# Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?



## bresse (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 
wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot mit Echolot und kann mir Infos geben!
Seit Ihr zufrieden damit?


----------



## Tobi F (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*

Hey.

Zwei Kollegen von mir haben so ein Teil. Ist einfach nur geil. Das einzige Problem (abgesehen von dem Preis) ist, dass es sich doch recht leicht im Kraut fest fährt. Also nicht mitten durch Krautfelder brettern. Ansonsten ist alles super. Verarbeitung, Reichweite, Echo, etc. Wenn ich das Geld übrig hätte, würd ich es mir auch holen. Man kann auch mit den Jungs einen Termin vereinbaren und sich das Boot genauer anschauen und auch probefahren.

MfG

Tobi F


----------



## bresse (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*



			
				Tobi F schrieb:
			
		

> Hey.
> 
> Zwei Kollegen von mir haben so ein Teil. Ist einfach nur geil. Das einzige Problem (abgesehen von dem Preis) ist, dass es sich doch recht leicht im Kraut fest fährt. Also nicht mitten durch Krautfelder brettern. Ansonsten ist alles super. Verarbeitung, Reichweite, Echo, etc. Wenn ich das Geld übrig hätte, würd ich es mir auch holen. Man kann auch mit den Jungs einen Termin vereinbaren und sich das Boot genauer anschauen und auch probefahren.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Antwort Tobi,

ich denke auch das Ding ist ok und man kann es sich ohne grosse Sorge kaufen (abgesehen vom Preis!). Und danke für das Angebot sich das Teil sich mal anzuschauen, aber der Weg ist etwas zu lang von Stuttgart nach Dir.


----------



## makki (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*

Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle Boardies:
Wie viel würdet ihr für ein 5-6 Jahre altes, aber noch voll funktionstüchtiges Fischfeeder-Futterboot bezahlen? Incl. Tasche und Echolot. Der Neupreis liegt ja bei so 1500€.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*

Ich denke je nach Zustand und Ausstattung grob 1000 Euro.
Mit den Krautschutzgittern fährt sich das Boot nicht fest. Dichtes Kraut sollte man eh mit allen Köderbooten meiden.
Ich habe das Fishfeeder und halte es für eines der besten, wenn nicht sogar für das beste Köderboot!


----------



## makki (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich denke je nach Zustand und Ausstattung grob 1000 Euro.


OK danke!!! Das Futterboot hat selbst nachgerüsteten Krautschutz, funktioniert aber. Ich kriegs für 500€! Muss es nur noch bezahlen und abholen. Dazu muss ich auch sagen, dass mein Bruder mir das verkauft, aber trotzdem - mit 15 nen eigenes Fishfeeder! Nich schlecht, oder ?!?#6
lg
makki


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*

Hab auch eines und kann es empfehlen.

Man kann eigentlich wenig dazu schreiben, weil's schlicht und einfach funktioniert. Keine Macken, keine Probleme,... kein Festfahren. Ein Arbeitspferd.
Wenn es überhaupt etwas nur annähernd 'Nachteiliges' gibt: es ist obere Preisklasse und vom Format halt nix was man mal eben ins Handtäschen packt.


----------



## makki (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn es überhaupt etwas nur annähernd 'Nachteiliges' gibt: es ist obere Preisklasse und vom Format halt nix was man mal eben ins Handtäschen packt.


Die obere Preisklasse ist nicht das Problem, ich kriegs ja geschenkt, bzw. mein Papa kauft es und er selber angelt ja nicht. Und das etwas größere Packmaß sollte auch kein großes Problem darstellen, weil wir ja mit Papas Kombi fahren. Ich muss dann halt nur aufpassen, dass ich nichts drauflege, damit nichts am Futterboot kaputt geht.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*

wenn interessiert hier, was dein vater für ein auto fährt und das er es geschenk bekommen hat?! 
du weisst auch anscheinend nicht wie man geld verdient... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## kroatiaboy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer von Euch hat ein Fischfeeder professional II Futterboot?*

Des is hal n ganz harter der sich mitn A6 fühlt, als ob er der größte wäre


----------

